# Warwoman WMA??



## CharrDad (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone hunt this property? I'm thinking about giving it a try during the new years weekend. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Jighead (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't hunted it, but I have drove through it and it is beautiful and STEEP! My advice would be to hunt uphill.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm originally from the Clayton, GA (Rabun County). There use to be a lot of big deer killed off the Warwoman WMA when I was a kid.  I don't think the deer population is like it use to be, but there still should be a few good ones up there. It is very steep in places.

Good Luck


----------



## Wes (Dec 18, 2009)

Hogs up there too!


----------



## bany (Dec 27, 2009)

The dnr would like to see only mature doe taken to help the small herd, and all the hogs you can shoot i'm sure. It is in the mtns!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 3, 2010)

steep/steep/rough/and steep


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 3, 2010)

As noted...Steep! Billy goat country!

Hunted it a few times and didn't see a thing. Saw a few people take a couple of hogs out.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 3, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> As noted...Steep! Billy goat country!
> 
> Hunted it a few times and didn't see a thing. Saw a few people take a couple of hogs out.


 seen 2 deer in 4 yrs but headed up wed. night


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 3, 2010)

How is the fishing and Turkey Hunting


----------



## SWbowhunter (Jan 5, 2010)

j_seph said:


> seen 2 deer in 4 yrs but headed up wed. night


See ya Sat. & Sun.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is deer season still in up there?


----------



## randre12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anybody hunt there today?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 7, 2010)

How I thought that the season was out


----------



## DawsonCO (Jan 8, 2010)

I killed my first deer there. I went to ABAC studying Wildlife Biology. 

We had to work the check station by taking fecal samples, pulling jawbones and aging deer.

It is very steep. The buck I snapped came up the mountain top and after I dropped him , he turned and ran about 20 yards downhill and fell. Slid all the way down the mountain. It took me and my buddy 2.5 hours to drag his 165lb butt up the mountain up to the food plot to where we could get the truck to. Was an 8 point with a 16.5 spread.


----------



## Brother Bear (Jan 8, 2010)

Heading up this weekend.  Never killed a deer there, but my brother has taken 3 does in the past few years.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Is deer season still in up there?




late season scheduled hunt


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep, Northern Zone (which closed Jan. 1) Warwoman WMA hunt Jan. 7-10, but don't forget Southern Zone Tuckahoe WMA hunt Jan. 7-9 and Mayhaw WMA Jan. 8-10 & 11-15, too.

In 2009, Primitive Weapons season started on Oct. 10.  

Several of S. GA WMA's , esp. SE GA, had very early primitive weapons hunts:  

- Big Hammock, Sept. 24-26
- Horse Creek, Sept. 24-26
- Dixon Memorial, Sept. 30 - Oct. 3
- Bullard Creek, Oct. 1-3
- Tuckahoe, Oct. 1-3 
- Sansavilla, Oct. 8-10 with regular Firearms


----------

